# Hamm March 15



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It seems like so many more RFUK people are going to Hamm this year than previous years....

I was just curious as to some numbers and didn't want to clog up the coach threads...

The poll is public just so people know who's doing what!

So... Are you going to Hamm March 15?


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm going on the coach with my OH


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

iim gogin with graham and my younger brother.
on the coach trip


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

neminf said:


> I'm going on the coach with my OH


same :lol2:


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm not going. I have just about everything I had planned to get for this year BD-wise, and am not looking to get into any other species until summer 2009... So no real reason to be there :whistling2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I expect someone is going to try and organise a RFUK Hamm meet will which probably be madness :lol2:

We're driving here, the 3 of us - me, my OH and my mum... going via Stenaline Harwich to Holland and then driving down from Holland.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> same :lol2:


Yes we are....getting excited about it now :lol2:


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm going all on my own on the coach. This should be fun  My other half wanted to go, but she'll be 6 1/2 months pregnant.... i'm going while i still have a chance :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

royalpython said:


> I'm going all on my own on the coach. This should be fun  My other half wanted to go, but she'll be 6 1/2 months pregnant.... i'm going while i still have a chance :lol:


katy was 8 months i think when we went once.. not a good idea lol. poor germans, she was mental


----------



## Sid vicious (Sep 7, 2007)

Im going with my son just ordered 9 new vivs just in case!!!


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

im going aswell on the organised scotland coach also taking my son......be great to actually meet some fellow rfuk folk.....


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

I am going and driving over there.


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> katy was 8 months i think when we went once.. not a good idea lol. poor germans, she was mental


oh nightmare:lol2: i'd love marie to go but it's a big ask from aberdeen. :lol:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

im on the manchester coach. where does it leave from?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

royalpython said:


> oh nightmare:lol2: i'd love marie to go but it's a big ask from aberdeen. :lol:


dude shes pregnant, not disabled.. she can walk from aberdeen to hamm :whistling2:


----------



## the keeper (Dec 16, 2007)

me and jonnydotcom going from leeds : victory:


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

neminf said:


> I'm going on the coach with my OH


So am I:whistling2:


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

pankthesnake said:


> So am I:whistling2:


you following me again :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I may get the coach, but i hear theres some wierd ones going this year !!


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> I may get the coach, but i hear theres some wierd ones going this year !!


Who you calling weird :lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

neminf said:


> Who you calling weird :lol2:


lol, we will see !


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> I may get the coach, but i hear theres some wierd ones going this year !!


excellent, a whole day of weirdo's :lol: should be entertaining:whistling2:

On the way home i'll be fast asleep hopefully, with a belly full of beer 

How does the dvd situation work on the coach? Can i bring some DVD's, or will the coach people supply us with some?


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm going on the coach.

Going by myself, and hopefully come back with some new pets : victory:


----------



## lockhouse (Aug 31, 2006)

im going on one of the organised trips : victory:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I wonder how many people went before the coach trips, it seems like a godsend for most


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Athravan said:


> I wonder how many people went before the coach trips, it seems like a godsend for most


I am on a coach tip, and prolly wouldnt go at all if there wasnt any, cant stick driving to far.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Athravan said:


> I wonder how many people went before the coach trips, it seems like a godsend for most


 
Which is exactly why we organise these, when we first went over we drove, which was a very long day with no sleep, probally about 36 hours from start to finish, then we stated to fill the extra seats in our cars, then before we new it we had up to 10 cars following us in convoy which was quite good but difficault to look after, thats when we decided to try and sort a coach out and after a few teething problems here we are, 2 coaches full up with mostly RFUK members, alot of the passengers dont even drive


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

Me an the Brian(the keeper) are of on the coach.
first time for both of us
gettin preped at this end, already ordered 4 new viv's.

but told oh that i aint buying anything just going for a look:whistling2: HONEST


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

but told oh that i aint buying anything just going for a look:whistling2: HONEST[/quote]



Yeah Right, thats what i tell myself every time i go, for some reason though i always end up with no room in my car on the way home:lol2:


----------

